# Lights for an orchidarium



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2013)

A friend of mine wants to build an orchidarium. Do you think it could be a good idea to use LED bulb like this one?

https://www.orchidweb.com/products/led-grow-lights-mr-16~2627.html


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen them work in-person. They're not super bright but overall are very nice. They don't get very warm at all which is nice for keeping a cool enclosure.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 21, 2013)

Im still a fan of T5's...


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2013)

Alternative might be the lights offered by Ray?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26759


----------



## Ray (Feb 22, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> A friend of mine wants to build an orchidarium. Do you think it could be a good idea to use LED bulb like this one?
> 
> https://www.orchidweb.com/products/led-grow-lights-mr-16~2627.html



Those are actually pretty good, if pricey, but you'll note they are only 7 watts, so likely only put out 600-650 lumens. I think the are best used as supplemental spotlights.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 22, 2013)

If the bulbs are inside a very humid/wet orchidarium it would be safer to use low voltage (or put outside where they stay drier).


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

keithrs said:


> Im still a fan of T5's...



so do I but I don't have orchidarium

What do you think about T5 HO for an orchidarium?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

Ray said:


> Those are actually pretty good, if pricey, but you'll note they are only 7 watts, so likely only put out 600-650 lumens. I think the are best used as supplemental spotlights.



Thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> I've seen them work in-person. They're not super bright but overall are very nice. They don't get very warm at all which is nice for keeping a cool enclosure.



Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

Marc said:


> Alternative might be the lights offered by Ray?
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26759



Very interesting!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

Ray said:


> Those are actually pretty good, if pricey, but you'll note they are only 7 watts, so likely only put out 600-650 lumens. I think the are best used as supplemental spotlights.



Do you think T5 are a better choice for orchidarium lightning?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 23, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> If the bulbs are inside a very humid/wet orchidarium it would be safer to use low voltage (or put outside where they stay drier).



is it what we should do for every lightning system for orchidarium?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

keeping them outside is always safer but may not be as aesthetically nice or practical.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 24, 2013)

There are companies that make "water-proof" electrical connector for t5 bulbs. I like the results "other" growers are getting with induction lighting.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 24, 2013)

The LEDs Ray sells are coverd to protect from water. I have had my LEDs in a very humid grow tent with no problems.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> The LEDs Ray sells are coverd to protect from water. I have had my LEDs in a very humid grow tent with no problems.



Its not the bulb but the holder which can get wet and short to make the enclosure 'live'. Whatever you do have an earth leakage unit attached.


----------



## keithrs (Feb 24, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Its not the bulb but the holder which can get wet and short to make the enclosure 'live'. Whatever you do have an earth leakage unit attached.



AKA.... GFI protected outlet


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2013)

keithrs said:


> AKA.... GFI protected outlet



what does GFI stand for?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 25, 2013)

Ground fault interrupter, it grounds the circuit and stops the flow of eletricity.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 26, 2013)

Sometimes also called GFCI, or Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2013)

How large is the orchidarium? How high would be the lights? What kind of orchids will he put in? I tried that last year and found the problem is not light but lack of humidity. The light from the fixture you show has to be very concentrated to be effective, so, depending on the size or the orchidarium, he may need more than one. One way would be to use LED panels in the 600 Watts range. These are very powerful 3W LEDs but they are used àt about 60 % power, to prevent the bulbs from burning. That means on a 600 Watts panel, the power needed is about 360 Watts. One other way is to use several CFL cool whites/warm white bulbs. They're like T5 but requires wiring in series.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2013)

Merci Michel.

I guess it could be 4 ft long, 5 ft high and 2 to 3 ft wide. She is now thinking about T5. I think she thinks about adding a fogger.

Do you think CFL would be a better choice thant T5?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 26, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Merci Michel.
> 
> I guess it could be 4 ft long, 5 ft high and 2 to 3 ft wide. She is now thinking about T5. I think she thinks about adding a fogger.
> 
> Do you think CFL would be a better choice thant T5?



I think the T5 would work better than the CFL. I would use 4 T5HO at 54W each with reflectors.

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Feb 26, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Merci Michel.
> 
> I guess it could be 4 ft long, 5 ft high and 2 to 3 ft wide. She is now thinking about T5. I think she thinks about adding a fogger.
> 
> Do you think CFL would be a better choice thant T5?




There is another option. She could buy chip lights in a fluorescent tube. (that's LED without the bulbs) They are T8 types of various lenghts and very bright. They don't need a ballast, but they have to be rewired. I have a fixture right here that could accept four 48 inches tubes with chip sets, part of a lighting project that I decided I didn't need after all. Those tubes can be bought on ebay.

Check out:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-LED-Tube...3745864?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&hash=item43b4a86dc8


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot Michel and Paphman!


----------



## Ray (Feb 28, 2013)

The first 20 of my "T8" LED bulbs are finally on their way. They are the same size as the one Shiva pointed out on eBay, but are 28W and have a clear tube (versus 18W and frosted), and are a combo of white and red LEDs.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the T5HO option is by far the best - good lumen output.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody!


----------

